# Alternative to the expensive Giesemann Midday tubes



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi all.

Just thought I'd help save you some money... maybe..

I've been looking at finding 'the optimal' T5 tube for plants.. which is near impossible..
But browsing through spectrum graphs I came across a little something..

now for about 6 months I've been recommending a German tube called:

Narva Biovital & Narva Nature superb..

It wasn't until the other day when I recommended the Narva & the giesemann in the same thread, that I noticed the unmistakable truth...

Giesemann buys their tubes from Narva.

To prove my point here's the spectral curves of both tubes..


The only thing I can't give you is a shop in the US that sell them..

There's a wholesale company in Argentina, and they must be able to inform you about reseller shops..

NARVA America-Latina
Casilla de Correro Nr. 103
Sucursal Belgrano (1428)
Buenos Aires, Argentina
Phone:
E-Mail: + 54 11 4788 8854
[email protected]

Hope this can save some bucks!


----------



## c4cache (Jan 21, 2009)

very cool info Martin, but your spectral curves didn't show up in your post. 
I just changed my lights to t5 and do to a order problem with the on line store i used, (never again if i can help it) i found that thy drop ship from sunlight supply and as a wholesaler sunlight supply has a distributor locater on there site, so i now have a local distributor for my 60" Giesemann Midday and Aqua Flora T5 HO Lamps that has nothing to do with Aquarium's it turned out to be a horticulture supplier, i just wish i had found this out earlier and i would have orderd my intire system locally as it all came from sunlight supply after all was said and done, just a note if you ever need to deal with sunlight supply the service is some of the best i have ever had with any company. I dont know if thy carry Narva by name but it might be worth a look.


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

The image does show up now ? right?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

yes


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I just e-mailed Narva to ask about US distributors. Let's see what they say.

But whatever the price is I don't think it's going to be even half of the current retail price of the Giesemann Midday bulbs. There is no way. 

You can buy a Giesemann Midday right now for about $23 (regardless of the wattage). Even if you save a few dollars per bulb I don't think that's really exciting. Unless the Narva bulbs are like $10 each or something.

I couldn't find the "Biovital" type of bulb in their pdf catalog.

--Nikolay


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

keep us posted on how much they cost Im going to need some new bulbs soon.


----------

